

Ask HN: Any guides for launching a product signup page? - jtfairbank

One of my side projects has generated some interest,  and I want to build a landing page&#x2F;site to start off my sales pipeline.  Initially I&#x27;m thinking just an email signup, then I can send out more information and work with customers individually to bring them onboard.  Its targeted towards enterprise, so its actually feasible to have more of a manual onboarding process.<p>My question is this: what resources do you use when creating such a landing page?  And what crucial content do I need to put on it (clear descriptive text and the email signup being obvious)?  Tutorials, example sites, and the like are all good.<p>We see a lot of great launches here on HN and I&#x27;ve picked up some tips from them, but haven&#x27;t seen as much in terms of references about this.
======
ASquare
Start here:
[http://do.thelandingpagecourse.com/](http://do.thelandingpagecourse.com/)

That will make understanding this easier:
[http://www.quicksprout.com/2013/10/17/the-anatomy-of-a-
high-...](http://www.quicksprout.com/2013/10/17/the-anatomy-of-a-high-
converting-landing-page/)

Then read this: [http://conversionxl.com/landing-page-
optimization/](http://conversionxl.com/landing-page-optimization/)

Then read: [http://blog.kissmetrics.com/c-o-n-v-e-r-
t-s/](http://blog.kissmetrics.com/c-o-n-v-e-r-t-s/) and
[http://blog.kissmetrics.com/want-
conversions/](http://blog.kissmetrics.com/want-conversions/)

Inspiration: [http://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/landing-page-examples-
list](http://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/landing-page-examples-list) and
[http://land-book.com/](http://land-book.com/)

Once you actually create the landing page: [http://unbounce.com/landing-
pages/checklist/](http://unbounce.com/landing-pages/checklist/)

~~~
jtfairbank
Thank you :)

------
johns
just use [http://kickofflabs.com/](http://kickofflabs.com/) and go back to
building the product :)

